# HTC Desire HD Version



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute, wollte mal fragen, mit Version ihr euer HTC Desire HD laufen lasst.

Ich habe : Android-Version 2.3.3 (soll ja nicht so gut sein? )

HTC Sense Version 2.1

Habt ihr da was aktuelleres und wenn ja woher, bei dem Update finde ich nichts


----------



## Ezio (30. Dezember 2011)

Neuere gibts nur mit einem Custom Rom.


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Und das ist nicht im Sinne des Herstellers oder?


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2011)

Naja eine Custom Rom ist von einem "Drittanbieter" sprich meißtens einer Hobbyprogramer Gruppe zusammengecodetes System  Man verliert soweit ich weiß die Garantie und es können natürlich Bugs auftreten. Ich pers. verwende eine Android Custom Rom auf einem HP Touchpad (welches eig. WebOS nutzt) und es läuft sehr stabil, auf einem nativen Andoridgerät sehe ich daher keine Probleme


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Ok danke, ich ueberdenke das noch einmal.


----------



## ACDSee (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich häng mich mal hier dran. Hab ein Desire HD (meine Freundin) und ein Sensation (meins) in Betrieb.

Die Version 2.2 lief anfangs auf dem Desire HD, dann wurde auf die v. 2.3 (die mit dem Ring zum hochziehen bei gesperrtem Display) umgestellt. die Version 2.2 fand ich von der Handhabung her einfacher, aber auch an die 2.3 kann man sich gewöhnen. Es ist nur umständlich den Wecker auf snoose zu stellen und ab und an lehne ich mal versehentlich einen Anrufer ab.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die Menüführung auf 2.2 zurücksetzen bzw. eine andere installieren kann?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Dezember 2011)

Du hast von Sense 2.1 auf Sense 3.0 geupdatet, also das was du auch aufm Sensation hast. Mit einer Custom ROM kannst du das Teil wieder auf Sense 2.1 zurücksetzen, aber wieso? 3.0 ist doch viel leichter zu bedienen, viel flüssiger und sieht um Längen besser aus.


----------



## ACDSee (30. Dezember 2011)

Mir geht es in erster Linie, wie beschrieben um den Wecker und die Anrufer. Unterscheide morgens im halbschlaf mal zw. Snoose und Wecker aus. Vorher brauchte ich nur aufs display drücken, jetzt muss ich schon Farben unterscheiden, treffen und das snoose-Symbol in den ring ziehen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich empfehle:
- AlarmDroid
- Den Ring nach oben ziehen (schaltet auch auf Snooze)


----------



## Koyote (30. Dezember 2011)

Alarm droid ist geil, morgens kann ich nicht rechnen


----------



## Woiferl94 (30. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab Android 2.3.5 mit Sense 3.0 auf meinem HTC Desire HD


----------



## ile (31. Dezember 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Neuere gibts nur mit einem Custom Rom.



Das ist falsch! Es gibt seit geschätzten 3 Wochen Android 2.3.5 incl. Sense 3.0.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (31. Dezember 2011)

Aber leider noch nicht für alle Netzbetreiber. Und genau wegen diesen Trantüten von Vodafone hab ich S-OFF!


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe mein Handy von t-mobile. Ich sollte also in naher Zeit auch ein Update erhalten? Das wäre mal sehr erfreulich...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (31. Dezember 2011)

Oh Gott, T-Mobile braucht ja noch länger als die Vodafone.  Da kannst du getrost noch deine ein bis zwei Wochen warten, vielleicht auch drei.


----------



## ile (31. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Aber leider noch nicht für alle Netzbetreiber. Und genau wegen diesen Trantüten von Vodafone hab ich S-OFF!





			
				Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mein Handy von t-mobile. Ich sollte also in naher Zeit auch ein Update erhalten? Das wäre mal sehr erfreulich...



Der Witz ist halt, dass jeder dem anderen den schwarzen Peter zuschiebt: HTC hat das Update freigegeben und behauptet, es liege nun an den Providern, wann es kommt - diese hingegen behaupten (zumindest O2) es hängt davon ab, wann HTC es frei gibt, weil es über deren Server laufe. Wer recht hat? Keine Ahnung. Aber das ist auch der Grund, warum ich nicht gerne Smartphones mit Branding kaufe. Die Kosten für das Gerät werden eh reingeholt, bloß halt gleichmäßig auf mehrere Monate verteilt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (31. Dezember 2011)

Auch wieder wahr, jedoch glaube ich, dass der Betreiber lügt. Der Grund ist der, dass es:
1. Regelmaßig zu Leaks kommt, während die ROM auf Wanderschaft ist. Diese sammeln sich dann alle bei den XDAs wieder.
2. Kann es nicht lange dauern eben schnell 300-400 MB an irgendjemanden zu schicken.
Außerdem ist HTC, zumindest wenn man noch bedenkt, dass Sense noch mit rein muss, der Schnellste bei Updates.


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke leute, dann warte ich mal...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Dezember 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Neuere gibts nur mit einem Custom Rom.



Mit verlaub, das ist Bullshit.
Gab diesen Monat das offizielle Upgrade auf 2.3.5 und Sense 3.0. (Vodafone)

Ist dein Desire HD vllt mit Telekombranding?

Edit: ja gut, dann musst du wirklich noch warten, das kann sich ziehen.


----------



## Ezio (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich benutze seit Ewigkeiten Custom Roms, da interessieren mich die offi Updates recht wenig


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Branding? Weiss nicht wo ich das sehe, wurde aber im t punkt mit t mobile karte gekaut.


----------



## ile (31. Dezember 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze seit Ewigkeiten Custom Roms, da interessieren mich die offi Updates recht wenig



Dann solltest du dich zu Aussagen über die jeweils aktuelle Stocksoftware aber zurückhalten, sonst entstehen falsche Gerüchte, das hilft niemandem, ok?

(Ist aber kein bisschen böse gemeint.)


----------



## Ezio (31. Dezember 2011)

Es stimmt aber letztendlich wegen dem Branding.


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Jop, da scheine ich wohl etwas hinterher zu hängen. Gibt es in der neuen Version viele Änderungen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. Januar 2012)

Ja, Sense 3.2 wurde auf Sense 3.0 geupdatet, also alle erweiterten Funktionen von Sense 3.0, auch die Tastensperre mit dem Ring und den vier Kurzwahlen.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (2. Januar 2012)

Hi,
zu dem Thema Custom ROMs möchte ich noch sagen, dass man zwar die Garantie verliert, aber im Garantiefall, der Hersteller nicht nachschauen darf/kann welche Android Version auf dem Gerät läuft, bzw. man könnte sie zurücksetzten, bevor man einschickt.

Mfg
Tobi.


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

Ezio schrieb:


> Es stimmt aber letztendlich wegen dem Branding.


 
Da hast du wiederum recht:

HTC Desire HD: Telekom hält Android 2.3.5-Update mit HTC Sense 3.0 noch auf | HTC Smartphones, Tablets, Android und Windows Phone | HTCInside.de


----------



## Oromus (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe eine DHD ohne Brandung und daher habe ich schon 2.3.5 mit Sense 3.0 und ich finde es genial. So langsam gefällt mir Android wieder. vokalem das on Top von HTC. 

Wenn jetzt noch die Akkuleistung besser wird dann wird mein nächstes Handy wieder ein Androide.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Januar 2012)

Alle Smartphones ab 4" haben so eine mieseable Akkuleistung: Daher kannst du ruhig wieder zu einem Androiden greifen, die Konkurrenz macht es nicht besser.


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Smartphones ab 4" haben so eine mieseable Akkuleistung: Daher kannst du ruhig wieder zu einem Androiden greifen, die Konkurrenz macht es nicht besser.



Stimmt, das hat nix mit dem OS zu tun, siehe iPhone: nur 3,5", aber trotzdem schlechte Laufzeiten...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hat nix mit dem OS zu tun, siehe iPhone: nur 3,5", aber trotzdem schlechte Laufzeiten...


 
Aber das Display ist der Hauptstromfresser. Beim iPhone ist einfach nur der Stromverbrauch miserabel, was die Jünger ja nicht glauben wollen. Mein TP2 hatte auch 3,5", damit kam ich über drei Tage trotz OC.


----------



## ile (5. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Display ist der Hauptstromfresser. Beim iPhone ist einfach nur der Stromverbrauch miserabel, was die Jünger ja nicht glauben wollen. Mein TP2 hatte auch 3,5", damit kam ich über drei Tage trotz OC.



Klar, hab ich auch nie anders behaupten wollen.


----------



## SiL0 (14. April 2012)

Ich bekam gerade das Update 2.3.5 angeboten.

T-Mobile hat es wohl doch noch offiziell frei gegeben.

edit: jetzt laggt alles, es gibt keine flüssigen Bewegungen mehr. Zusätzlich startet das Gerät mindestens stündlich unerwartet neu.


----------



## Koyote (14. April 2012)

Habe jetzt die 2.3.5 und funktioniert alles.


----------



## SiL0 (15. April 2012)

Jetzt sind scheinbar alle kleinen updates nachgeholt, sodass das System flüssig läuft.

Aber dennoch bootet das Handy ab und zu unerwartet neu (mit einem lauten Ton)


----------

